
Show HN: Medical ID, the Android app that could save your life - lpellegr
Hello,<p>I am the developer of the Medical ID app on Android:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=app.medicalid.free<p>What do you think about this app? I am looking for honest feedbacks and idea to improve it.<p>Any comment is welcome ;)
======
jrnichols
It looks an awful like the one that's right there in iOS - are you sure that
Apple isn't going to go after this? I mean, it's _very_ similar in look, even
with the name.

Is it something that really needs a premium version?

~~~
lpellegr
@jrnichols to my knowledge there is no copyright on this name for Apple.
Medical ID on iOS was released in September 2014, my app was first launched in
June 2014, ...

Besides, in terms of features, UI, etc. the app is different and does not
target the same platform.

The premium version is there to pay the different fees I have to maintain the
app (domain name, Firebase, translation in other languages, etc.). It is far
from paying bills.

